# 1953 Schwinn B-6 Detroit Craigslist



## Jay81 (Mar 27, 2016)

This is my bike:
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5511185351.html
Don't want to ship but could bring to Ann Arbor. I'll be adding more pics to the listing hopefully later this week.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 27, 2016)

The link is no good.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice looking 53. Seems your CL link is dead.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 27, 2016)

Link should work now


----------



## schwinner (Apr 7, 2016)

private message sent. please check your inbox


----------

